# Interesting USB Conflict

## NicZak

I have an MSI KT266-RU motherboard which features both usb 1.1 and usb 2.0 ports.  I don't have any usb 2.0 devices however I am using the usb 2.0 ports due to a lack of the old ones.  Now when I configured I compiled both usb-uhci (the standard usb driver) and ehci-hcd (the usb 2.0 driver) as modules.  When I load only the standard (usb-uhci) module everything works fine, however when I enable the 2.0 (ehci-hcd) one nothing seems to work (mouse mainly, any yes I plugged all devices in the 2.0 ports). If I load both, nothing works either.  In both cases my gamepad will not work at all which is getting really frustrating.  So in short, has anyone gotten both usb modules loaded w/o problems and how in gods name do you get a usb gamepad to work!?  Using joydev/usb-uhci modules I cannot get my psx-usb adaptor working what-so-ever, although the red light stays on in the middle of the psx pad (the analog light).  Any thoughts would be much appriciated..  Thanks -

NicZak

----------

## AutoBot

I have both working, will take a look at my kernel and post back later am currently having a *major* issue -- see the Gentoolkit thread  :Shocked: 

----------

